# Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht



## Red Panther (22. März 2010)

*Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Hallo liebe Community,

nach langer Internetsucherei bin ich nun soweit hier um eure Hilfe zu bitten.
Meine Situation ist folgende:
Ich studiere in München, wo auch mein Tower steht, fahre allerdings am Wochenende immer heim. Nun ist mir die Rumschlepperei von meinem Tower vorsichtig ausgedrückt etwas zu mühsam und gefährlich, wegen dem doch recht schweren IFX-14. Da ich allerdings auch zuhause nicht auf einige games verzichten möchte und mein bday vor der Tür steht muss jetz ein Laptop her.
Er soll allerdings kein reiner Desktopersatz sein, da ich ihn auch für die Uni verwenden möchte und dort leider keine Steckdosen vorhanden sind.

Ich schreibe jetz einfach mal auf, was ich für sinnvoll halte und bitte euch das dementsprechend zu bewerten.

An Games zocke ich im Moment Anno 1404, CoD MW1 und ähnliches. Sollte also schon etwas Grafikpower haben. Demnächst hole ich mir eventuell AC2 und Splinter Cell Conviction, muss mir das wegen DRM allerdings noch überlegen

CPU
Also ich denke die Zeiten des C2D sind vorbei und Geräte mit einem i5 oder i7 sind inzwischen auch recht günstig zu haben. Am besten gefällt mir eigentlich der i7-640 (oder so ähnlich). Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das ja der schnellste Zweikerner von Intel derzeit. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der kleinste Quad dagegen wegen dem niedrigen Grundtakt trotz Turbo Boost eine Chance hat. Der kleinste ist ja für einen relativ geringen Aufpreis zu haben.

GPU
Speziell habe ich da an eine HD5650 oder noch besser 5730 gedacht, da sie sich ja vom Stromverbrauch her in Grenzen halten und dabei eine recht ordentliche Leistung abliefern. DirectX 11 ist natürlich auch ne feine Sache. Gegen eine geforce habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden sofern die akkulaufzeit passt.

Ram
Kurz und knapp 4gb

HDD
Tja da bin ich reativ flexibel. Wenn es wegen der HDD am Preis scheitern sollte nehm ich die kleinere und hol mir bei bedarf seperat eine. 

Meine Frage wäre allerdings noch, ob ihr eine 7200umin oder 5400umin bevorzugen würdet, die 5400er sind ja leiser, günstiger, aber auch langsamer als vergleichbare 7200er oder hält sich der Lautstärkeunterschied in Grenzen?

Laufwerk
Tja ich denke ein DVD-Brenner sollte reichen, auch wenn ein BD-Laufwerk auch was feines wäre. Kommt aber nur in Frage, wenn es mit dem Preis möglich ist. Da verzichte ich lieber drauf, wenn der Rest stimmt

Display
Ja die große Frage: Ein fullhd ist natürlich was feines, allerdings wird dann natürich die Grafikkarte deutlich stärker beansprucht. ich befürchte, dass ein fullhd display in dieser Preiskategorie die Grenze zwischen spielbar und unspielbar sein könnte. Was meint ihr??
Ach ja 15'' bitte, ich mag meinen Rücken und würde ihm nur ungern mehr antun.

Tastatur 
Mir ist eine mit Numpad sehr wichtig, da ich es in letzter Zeit sehr zu schätzen gelernt habe. Ich weiß, dass es au USB Lösungen gibt, aber ich will ja nicht noch mehr mit mir herumschleppen.

Akku
Ich denke so an die 3 Stunden im Inet bzw. Office Betrieb sollten schon drin sein. Mehr ist ausdrücklich erwünscht, wenn möglich bestell ich auch nen größeren dazu.

Sonstige Ausstattung
Wlan nach neuestem Standart ist pflicht, sowie ein gb-Ethernet. Bluetooth ist schön, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. 
Betriebssystem brauch ich nicht, da ich als Student Zugang zu Win7 habe.
Naja USB anschlüsse und sowas sollte ja Standart sein. Allerdings habe ich auch schon welche mit USB3.0 gesehen. Ist aber kein Muss
Einzig esata und dvi oder hdmi wären schön. 


Meine Favoriten sind diese beiden hier, allerdings hätte ich gerne eine verschmelzung aus beiden.

Deviltech fire dtx:
DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Fire DTX #
Daran stört mich allerdings die Tastatur bzw das fehlende Numpad und dieses furchtbare graue Plastik. Beim Prozessor bin ich auf eure Beratung angewiesen. Schön ist auch, dass es das Notebook auch bei my SN in einer PCGH-Edition gibt und man sich dazu einen 9Zellen Akku holen kann der 5 Stunden im inet durchhält. Absolut genial.

und dann war dann noch ein Asus ich glaube das hier war es:
Notebooks ASUS N61JQ-JX011V
Etwas bessere Grafikkarte, hübsches Desgin und sogar usb3.0 allerdings bin ich bei der Akkulaufzeit, der Displayquali und sowas nicht so sicher. Und da ist eben der i7-720qm drin. 

Perfekt wäre also das Asus mit dem Display und der Akkulaufzeit vom clevo.

Schonmal vielen Dank fürs Lesen. Ich hoffe auf gute Ratschläge

Lg
Red


----------



## kress (22. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Hi.
Ich hab dir mal ein System von devilTech zusammengebastelt.
Kostenpunkt bei 997,- (ohne bluetooth 10€ weniger)
i7-720qm
5650
4gb ram
500gb 7200rmp

Ist ein guter Preis für ein Notebook.


----------



## Red Panther (22. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Ja das kenne ich, das ist ja das fire dtx aus meinem Beitrag.
Mir fehlt da halt das numpad und das design finde ich auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Was könnte ihr mir denn über das Asus sagen.
So vonwegen Display und Akkulaufzeit. Gibt es da einen größeren Akku? Ich finde nämlich keinen.

1.)Wie sieht es mit dem i7-720 im vergleich zum i7-620 aus ??
2.) hdd 7200 gegen 5400
3.) full hd gegen normal


----------



## kress (22. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

1.)Der 720 ist ein Quad core, der 620 nur ein Dual.
Für multicore Spiele ist der 720 die bessere Wahl, auf dauer.
Für ältere Spiele die noch kein multicore unterstützen, ist der der 620 eine gute Wahl.
Empfehle dir den 720.

2.)Die 7200 rpm Platte ist besser, darauf solltest du nicht verzichten.

3.) Full HD zieht ordentlich Grafikleistung, du solltest bei einer nicht sehr potenten Graka darauf verzichten.

Das Asus scheint besser zu sein, allein schon wegen der 5730 anstatt der 5650.

Ps: Zum Asus hatte ich mich nicht geäußert das notebooksbilliger nicht erreichbar war.


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

solltest allerdings wissen das du in der leistungsklasse deine gewünschten 3h akku laufzeit direkt vergessen kannst

hab selbst nen 16" Asus mit dem i7 720 und ner 5730 im office betrieb mit niedrigster helligkeit sind knapp 2 stunden drin 

wenn du mehr willst wirst du vorallem abstriche in sachen graka und cpu machen müssen und zwar ziemlich gravierende abstriche

wirst dich entscheiden müssen was dir wichtiger ist 

alternative mit core i3 cpu wäre z.b. das Medion Akoya 6622 hab ich selbst schon hier gehabt absolut TOP das gerät vorallem sehr lange akku laufzeit 

wurde auch von notebook journal getestet dadurch bin cih drauf gekommen


----------



## Red Panther (22. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten.

Der i7-720 kann also mit dem 620 mithalten? wenigstens einigermaßen, auch wenn das spiel nicht wie anno 1404 o.ä. Multicore optimiert ist. Also reißt es der Turbo raus.

Zu den Akkulaufzeiten:
Wenn man sich den fire dtx ansieht und vor allem in der pcgh-edition mit 9 zellen Akku sieht man, dass bei der Akkuleistung sehr wohl in der Leistungskategorie noch was drin ist. Ein 9 Zellen Akku fürs Asus müsste halt her, aber ich finde leider nichts.

Kennt ihr noch Alternativen in dieser Leistungsklasse? Meine rausgelesen zu haben, dass Samsung von der Akkulaufzeit sehr gute Geräte hat. was ist mit Acer?
Ist eine Konfiguration wie ich sie zusammengestellt habe sinnvoll?

Vlg Red


----------



## Chaser (22. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Würde dir auf jedenfall das Asus empfehlen, das is echt geil!

Notebooks ASUS N61JQ-JX011V


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*



Chaser schrieb:


> Würde dir auf jedenfall das Asus empfehlen, das is echt geil!
> 
> Notebooks ASUS N61JQ-JX011V



das gleiche hab ich auch nur mit bluray laufwerk statt blutooth und meins hat nur 999€ gekostet


----------



## Red Panther (22. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Also ich tendiere schon sehr stark zu dem Asus, allerdings würden mich noch ein paar Alternativen interessieren.
Hat denn keiner eine Idee wie ich die Akkulauzeit noch erhöhen könnte?
Da gibt es doch akkus die quasi als Netzteil fungieren und damit nochmal etwas Zeit rausholen. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich direkt ein größerer Akku.

Was ist mit dem i7-720 bei nicht multicore optimierten games?
Wie sieht es mit dem Display aus?
Verarbeitung?
Alternativen?

Und noch etwas wichtiges:
Wo bestell ich denn am besten zwecks Kundenservice und Ähnlichem?

Einen guten Abend noch
Red


----------



## kress (23. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

1.) Der i7 hat ja den Turbomodus, um sich hochzutakten, damit wird auch eine gute Performance in nicht multicore optimierten Games geboten.
2.) Ich find (wie ich schon gesagt hab) das Full HD als Display wohl eher nicht in Frage kommt, da die Grafikkarte durch die hohe Auflösung sehr schnell ins Schwitzen kommt. Mir würde ein Display mit 13xx mal 7xx da mehr zusagen.
Was besseres als das von Asus wirst du für den Preis nicht bekommen, für mehr Grafikpower musst du nochmal ordentlich drauflegen.


----------



## Red Panther (23. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Also ich habe mich inzwischen auch gegen ein full hd Display entschieden. Kostet einfach zuviel Leistung und wenn ich mit blueray anfange dann erstmal am Tower.

Was ist mit meinen anderen Fragen? Wäre sehr dankbar über ein paar Tipps.



> Hat denn keiner eine Idee wie ich die Akkulauzeit noch erhöhen könnte?
> Da gibt es doch akkus die quasi als Netzteil fungieren und damit nochmal  etwas Zeit rausholen. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich direkt ein  größerer Akku.
> 
> Was ist mit dem i7-720 bei nicht multicore optimierten games?
> ...



Vlg Red


----------



## Pixelplanet (23. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

viele alternativen gibt es nicht wirklich 

und für mehr akku laufzeit wirst du dir wohl entweder einen zweiten akku oder einen 9 zelen akku holen müssen 

wobei ich noch keinen 9 zellen akku gefunden habe


----------



## Red Panther (23. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Des mit dem zweiten akku hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber des Teil erst runterfahren und dann akku tauschen is irgendwie auch umständlich.
Des blöde is, dass ich nichtmal weiß nach was ich bei dem akku suchen soll, weil man für n61 irgendwie kaum was findet. Nichtmal wirklich oft den originalen.

Von diesen Akkus die als Akkuladegerät fungieren hat noch keiner was gehört?? Ich meine, dass es sowas gibt, aber ich finde nichts.

Wo soll ich denn am besten bestellen? Bei Alternate ist es leider im Moment nicht lieferbar und bei Amazon gibt es nur eines von privat. bei Asus direkt kann man ja scheinbar nicht direkt bestellen.

Lg Red


----------



## Pixelplanet (23. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

du musst das notebook ja nicht jedesmal runterfahren 

ruhezustand reicht aus 

dann einfac hden akku tauschen wieder an machen und du machst da weiter wo du aufgehört hast 

von solchen akku ladegeräten hab ich schon gehört bzw. hatte sowas mal für mein handy

ist nicht wirklich brauchbar weil meist das laden langsamer ist als das entladen des notebook akkus


----------



## Red Panther (23. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Hm das ist Schade. Naja dann muss halt der normale herhalten und eventuell einfach ein zweiter.

Schade, dass die Auswahl an Notebooks so kleine ist. Hätte gerne noch mehrere verglichen, da mich doch noch die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit stört.

Bleibt noch die Frage nach dem Händler. Ich habe mit Notebooksbilliger oder ähnlich keine Erfahrung, wenn da jemand nen Tip hätte bzw. seine Erfahrungen berichten könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Schönen Abend noch
Red


----------



## Pixelplanet (24. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

die hatten das Asus notebook mit bluray statt bluetooth for einigen wochen im mediamarkt vielleicht hat eine Filiale in deiner nähe noch welche da

ansonsten ist notebook billiger schonmal nich schlecht solange nichts an dem notebook dran ist


----------



## Red Panther (24. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Ich wollte eh mal zum blödiamarkt um mir die chicklet Tastaturen anzuschaun.
Vielleich wissen die ja ob es für das Asus eine 9 Zellen Akku gibt.

Ach ja noch etwas ich habe bemerkt, dass Asus seine NB's in Europa teilweise unter einer anderen Bezeichnung vertreibt. Aus einem N... wird da schnell ein X... 
Jemand ne Ahnung wie das N61jq sonst noch heißen könnte?

Falls noch jemand Alternativen findet ( ich weiß es gibt kaum welche) würde ich mich freuen.

Lg Red


----------



## Red Panther (25. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

So es gibt ein kleines Update:

Ich war heute im Mediamarkt und hab mir da ein paar angeschaut, was allerdings nicht viel gebracht hat. Das N61jq bzw Pro64 oder so ähnlich hatten die nicht da. 

Allerdings habe ich meinen Anwendungszweck etwas überdacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich es eher selten über lange Strecken schleppen werde bzw. muss.

17'' würde für mich jetz auch in Frage kommen. Wie sieht es da denn in meiner Preisklasse aus?

plz help
Lg Red


----------



## Red Panther (29. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Tut mir Leid, dass ich den thread hier nochmal ausgrabe, aber ich habe, wie schon erwähnt, etwas umdisponiert und suche jetzt nach einem 17''er.
Mein Budget habe ich auch geringfügig auf maximal 1200€ angehoben.

Mein Favorit ist nun das Asus N71jq-ty002v. 
Notebooks ASUS N71JQ-TY002V
Kritikpunkt ist aber erneut das Display. 

Ich habe auch ein Gerät von Acer entedeckt. Das Acer Aspire 7740G-624G50Bn
Notebooks Acer Aspire 7740G-624G50Bn
Dort wir allerdings der i7-620 verbaut und die HD5650.

Von Sony gibt es auch noch eines, allerdings hat es dann nur noch einen i5 an board.

Was haltet ihr von der Auswahl? 
Eventuell noch neue Vorschläge für 17'' und 1200€?
Sorry wegen dem triple post, aber irgendwie wollte mir keiner mehr antworten.
Vlg Red


----------



## schneiderbernd (7. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

..auch hier...mal dieses anschauen!:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...23-medion-akoya-x7811-hd5870-i7920-999-a.html


----------



## Red Panther (7. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis ca 1000€ gesucht*

Ja das Medion ist mir auch schon über den Weg gelaufen. Allerdings habe ich zweimal bei Medion gekauft und zweimal bin ich enttäuscht worden. Auserdem ist die Akkulaufzeit für mich inakzeptabel.

Ich bin nun endgültig beim Asus angekommen.
Allerdings gibt es das einmal als N71jq-ty002v und einmal als X77jq-ty006v.

Unterschiede sind einmal Bluetooth:
N71 ja, X77 nein

Bei der Festplatte:
N71 1TB (2x500gb), X77 500gb

Die Frage die mich jetz noch brennend interessieren würde ist, ob das X77 die Mögllichkeit für eine zweite Platte bietet. Leider konnten mir die Mitarbeiter des Notebooksbilliger stores in München die Frage nicht beantworten und auf mein Angebot selbst nachzuschaun wollten sie auch nicht eingehen ;-P

Andere Unterschiede kann ich nicht erkennen. Vielleicht wisst ihr noch etwas oder einer hat es sogar. 
Auf Bluetooth kann ich ohne Probleme verzichten. Nur der zweite HDD-Slot wäre schon fein.

Auf Notebooksbilliger.de stimmen die Daten des X77 übrigens häufig nicht. Es hat beispielsweise sehr wohl USB3.0

Wenn ihr mir bei diesen letzten Fragen noch beistehen würdet wäre mein Tag gerettet. Ich sollte mich nämlich heute entscheiden.

Vlg Red


----------

